

Ask HN: Do you unit test? - codereview1


======
jheriko
yes. it is good. although not religiously...

often its a great strategy for fixing a bug and making sure it never rears its
ugly head again... sometimes making the test is too difficult - to the point
where test driven development is ruled out, even from the beginning (e.g.
real-time interactive game type things) :)

